# Βομβαρδίστηκε σαν σήμερα η Αθήνα;



## drsiebenmal (Oct 9, 2012)

Από χτες το βράδυ διαβάζω δημοσιεύματα για την προσβολή από τη Μέρκελ, που επισκέπτεται την Αθήνα σαν σήμερα, που οι Ναζί βομβάρδισαν την Αθήνα. Ας πούμε εδώ, στο LiFO, που συνοδεύεται με εικονογράφηση (εντυπωσιακή αλλά άσχετη).

Εγώ ήξερα ότι η Αθήνα είναι ανοχύρωτη πόλη και δεν είχα ξανακούσει για γερμανικό βομβαρδισμό της. Επίσης ότι η Αθήνα δεν βομβαρδίστηκε εκείνες τις ημέρες από τους Άγγλους (όπως δηλώνουν κάποιοι σχολιαστές) --οι Άγγλοι βομβάρδισαν τον Δεκέμβριο.

Μήπως είχαν βομβαρδίσει, αποχωρώντας, το αεροδρόμιο στο Χασάνι (Ελληνικό); Γνωρίζει ή έχει κανείς πρόχειρες πηγές σχετικά;


----------



## Count Baltar (Oct 9, 2012)

Εγώ ξέρω ότι βομβαρδίστηκε ο Πειραιάς. Μήπως οι σημερινοί τα μπλέκουν, λόγω της θολούρας των συνόρων;


----------



## Elsa (Oct 9, 2012)

Αν το βρεις, πες μας κι εμάς, έχω την ίδια απορία από χτες. Δεν προλαβαίνω να το ψάξω, έχω ραντεβού στο Σύνταγμα ;), αλλά δε νομίζω να είναι δύσκολο να βρεθεί, τι στο καλό! Για την αποχώρηση των Γερμανών, στη δική μου μνήμη έχει καταγραφεί ένα σκίτσο του Φωκίωνα Δημητριάδη νομίζω, με τον μοτοσικλετιστή που φεύγοντας, σκότωσε την ηρωίδα μαθήτρια Ήβη Αθανασιάδου καθώς εκείνη έγραφε σύνθημα σε τοίχο του Παλαιού Φαλήρου. Μπορεί και να έχω μπλέξει δύο ιστορίες, θα το ψάξω το βράδυ στο σπίτι.


----------



## bernardina (Oct 9, 2012)

Το '44, κατά την υποχώρησή τους (τρεις μέρες πριν εγκαταλείψουν την πόλη) οι ναζί βομβάρδισαν την Αθήνα. Απολογισμός, τρεις νεκροί και είκοσι δύο τραυματίες.
Ο Πειραιάς βομβαρδίστηκε τον Ιανουάριο του 44 από τους Συμμάχους. (Δίνω λίκνο με επιφύλαξη και προσοχή, γιατί δεν προλαβαίνω να τον ελέγξω).( Το μνημείο των πεσόντων αμάχων το έχω δει αμέτρητες φορές στο νεκροταφείο της Ανάστασης, όπου σκοτώθηκαν και πολλοί απ' όσους είχαν καταφύγει ανάμεσα στους νεκρούς για να γλιτώσουν! Κάποιους τους καταπλάκωσε η μεγάλη σιδερένια πύλη του νεκροταφείου. Οι διηγήσεις της γιαγιάς νωπές ακόμα στη μνήμη μου -το πατρικό μου ήταν εκατό μέτρα παρακάτω, στην πλατεία...)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 9, 2012)

Μπέρνι, αυτό με τους τρεις νεκρούς το βρήκα κι εγώ στο νέτι, αλλά τι βομβαρδισμός ήταν αυτός, τότε; Με τρακατρούκες;

Ο μεγάλος, ο πολύνεκρος και καταστροφικός βομβαρδισμός του Πειραιά από την RAF έγινε στις 11/1/44.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 9, 2012)

Εδώ (χρονικό του Β'ΠΠ μέρα προς μέρα) βρίσκω το εξής στις 3 Οκτωβρίου:

Der deutsche Führer und Reichskanzler Adolf Hitler lässt Athen zur "offenen Stadt" erklären und befiehlt den Rückzug aus Griechenland. Με άλλα λόγια: «ο Γερμανός φύρερ και καγκελάριος του Ράιχ Αδόλφος Χίτλερ ανακηρύσσει την Αθήνα "ανοχύρωτη πόλη" και διατάζει την αποχώρηση από την Ελλάδα».

Αυτό δεν σημαίνει βέβαια τίποτε, αλλά το γεγονός είναι ότι δεν βρίσκω τίποτε σχετικό με Αθήνα στις 9.10 (ενώ, αλλού, υπάρχουν π.χ. αναφορές στην είσοδο των Άγγλων στην Κόρινθο στις 5.10.44).


----------



## Earion (Oct 9, 2012)

Καταστροφές στις λιμενικές εγκαταστάσεις του Πειραιά. Νεκροί στη Μάχη της Ηλεκτρικής.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 9, 2012)

Άλλο, εντελώς άλλο πράγμα η μάχη της Ηλεκτρικής, φυσικά.


----------



## Marinos (Oct 9, 2012)

Από σχολιαστή στο πιο πάνω άρθρο της LiFO: 

Είναι γεγονός πως συμμαχικά αεροπλάνα βομβάρδισαν γερμανικές θέσεις στις 6 και 9 Οκτωβρίου του 1944 στα περίχωρα της Αθήνας, όπως πιστοποιείται κι από την ακόλουθη αναφορά της Military Intelligence Division, US War Department :
6 Oct 1944 - Eleusis, Tatoi, Kalamaki, and Megara fields attacked by 53 P-51s which destroy 5 planes, ammunition dump, MG and oil dump and damage 10 planes. (22)

9 Oct 1944 – With fair to good results, 19 Wellingtons attack Tatoi, Eleusis, and Kalamaki airfields near Athens throughout night dropping 44.35 tons of bombs with hits on landing ground,hangars, and buildings​
Όσον αφορά το γερμανικό βομβαρδισμό, είναι όντως πιο δύσκολο να αποδειχθεί. Ίσως η γερμανική εμπλοκή σε αερομαχίες εκείνη τη μέρα να οδήγησε σε κάποια «τραβηγμένη» άποψη περί γενικευμένου βομβαρδισμού της Αθήνας.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 9, 2012)

Μπα, μάλλον κάποιος νόμισε πως μόνο οι Γερμανοί βομβάρδιζαν τότε...

(Και το LiFO άλλαξε τον τίτλο...).


----------



## Costas (Oct 9, 2012)

Από τη μάχη της Ηλεκτρικής κρατάω το "υπό ασταμάτητη βροχή" της επόμενης μέρας. (Περιμένοντας τη βροχή...)


----------



## Elsa (Oct 9, 2012)

Το σκίτσο που έλεγα πιο πριν, από το άλμπουμ "Σκιά πάνω απ' την Αθήνα"


----------



## Earion (Oct 10, 2012)

*Αθήνα «ανοχύρωτη πόλη»*

Οι Γερμανοί είχαν προβληματιστεί με το εγχείρημα εγκατάλειψης της πόλεως των Αθηνών. Εγνώριζαν ότι υπήρχε σοβαρή συγκέντρωση αντάρτικων μονάδων οι οποίες κυρίως ανήκαν στο ΕΑΜ/ΕΛΑΣ στα πέριξ της πόλεως και οι οποίες απειλούσαν την έξοδό τους απ’ αυτήν. Εξάλλου υπήρχε το ενδεχόμενο λαϊκής εξέγερσης, και το προηγούμενο της Βαρσοβίας δημιουργούσε άγχος στη γερμανική πλευρά. Επιπροσθέτως υφίστατο και η διαταγή του Χίτλερ για εκτεταμένες καταστροφές των ζωτικών εγκαταστάσεων που, εκτός από την ηθική πλευρά, που έπαιρνε ιδιαίτερη σημασία λόγω του ιστορικού παρελθόντος της πόλης, μπορούσε να δημιουργήσει επιπρόσθετα εμπόδια.

Ήδη είχαν αρχίσει από τον Αύγουστο να αποσύρονται χωρίς δημοσιότητα όχι μόνο διοικητικές αλλά και εμπόλεμες μονάδες. Ο στρατηγός Φέλμυ, επικεφαλής των γερμανικών στρατευμάτων στη Ν. Ελλάδα, θεωρούσε ότι έπρεπε να υπάρξει εκ νέου μια συνεννόηση με την αντίπαλη πλευρά ώστε να επιτευχθεί συμφωνία που θα επέτρεπε την ειρηνική αναχώρηση του γερμανικού στρατού από την αθηναϊκή πρωτεύουσα.

Πρόβλημα παρουσίαζε η εξεύρεση αξιόπιστου συνομιλητή ... Ο Φέλμυ, ο οποίος είχε αναλάβει μόνος του την ευθύνη για την απεμπλοκή του γερμανικού στρατού από την παγίδα των Αθηνών, προσπάθησε να έρθει σε επαφή με έγκριτες προσωπικότητες της πρωτεύουσας.

Ο Γερμανός στρατηγός είχε υπόψη του να προσφέρει στους αντιπάλους του σαν δέλεαρ για την άνευ εμποδίων αποχώρηση των γερμανικών στρατευμάτων από την πρωτεύουσα την κήρυξη των Αθηνών ως ανοχύρωτης πόλης, πράγμα που θα είχε ως αποτέλεσμα μνα τη διασώσει από την καταστροφή που σίγουρα θα επήρχετο εάν εφαρμοζόταν η αυστηρή διαταγή του Χίτλερ για εκτεταμένες καταστροφές των κυριότερων εγκαταστάσεων που ήσαν απαραίτητες για την επιβίωση του πληθυσμού.

Η πρωτοβουλία αυτή του Γερμανού στρατηγού ενείχε κινδύνους όσον αφορά το πρόσωπό του, εάν γινόταν χωρίς εξουσιοδότηση των προϊσταμένων του. Βεβαίως υπήρχε και το προηγούμενο του στρατιωτικού διοικητή Παρισίων, στρατηγού Ντήτριχ φον Χόλτιτ, ο οποίος αρνήθηκε να εκτελέσει τις διαταγές του Χίτλερ και να παραδώσει την γαλλική πρωτεύουσα σωρό ερειπίων στα προελαύνοντα αμερικανικά στρατεύματα. Έτσι το Παρίσι σώθηκε αλλά ο στρατηγός καταδικάστηκε ερήμην σε θάνατο.

Η κυριότερη απειλή για την ελληνική πρωτεύουσα ήταν η σχεδιαζόμενη ανατίναξη του φράγματος του Μαραθώνα, το οποίον είχε ήδη υπονομευθεί από τα SS και τον αρχηγό τους εν Ελλάδι υποστράτηγο Σιμάνα. Ο φανατικός αυτός αξιωματικός των Ενόπλων SS ήταν αποφασισμένος να εκτελέσει τη διαταγή του Φύρερ και να καταστήσει την Αθήνα όχι απλώς ανοχύρωτη αλλά ακατοίκητη πόλη. Πλην του φράγματος του Μαραθώνα είχε τοποθετήσει εκρηκτικές ύλες στην Τηλεφωνική και Ηλεκτρική Εταιρεία, στο εργοτάξιο των ΣΕΚ, σε σταθμούς, γέφυρες και τελωνεία, ενώ είχε εγκαταστήσει πυροβολικό μέσα σε 5 σήραγγες στον Λυκαβηττό.

...


Η εξόριστη ελληνική κυβέρνηση είχε ήδη απευθυνθεί από πολλού στη βρετανική κυβέρνηση, ζητώντας την δημοσιοποίηση αντιποίνων κατά των Γερμανών στην περίπτωση που θα προέβαιναν στην καταστροφή του φράγματος, ως αποτρεπτικό μέσον αυτής της ενέργειας ...

Ο δρόμος ήταν πλέον ανοικτός για επαφές.... 

.....

Στη συνάντηση αυτή έλαβαν μέρος ο Λ[ουκής] Ακρίτας και ο Χ[ρήστος] Ζαλοκώστας από ελληνικής πλευράς, οι οποίοι εκπροσωπούσαν την εξόριστη ελληνική κυβέρνηση, και ο Ρόλαντ Χάμπε, ο οποίος εκπροσωπούσε τη γερμανική στρατιωτική διοίκηση. Σημειώτεον ότι ο Γερμανός εκπρόσωπος ήταν αρχαιολόγος και είχε εργαστεί σε αρχαιολογικές ανασκαφές στην Αθήνα, μιλούσε άπταιστα την ελληνική γλώσσα, ήταν παντρεμένος με Ελληνίδα, υπηρετούσε στον γερμανικό στρατό ως έφεδρος αξιωματικός και ήταν από τους πιο έμπιστους συνεργάτες του στρατηγού Φέλμυ.

...

Η γερμανική πλευρά ανησυχούσε για ενδεχομένη απόπειρα των Άγγλων να εμποδίσουν την αναχώρηση των γερμανικών στρατευμάτων από την Αθήνα χρησιμοποιώντας αλεξιπτωτιστές, όπως στην περίπτωση της Σάμου.

...

Οι επαφές αυτές είχαν θετικό αποτέλεσμα.

....

Στο προσκήνιο ήλθε και το θέμα εάν στην έννοια της ανοχύρωτης πόλης πλην των Αθηνών περιλαμβάνεται και ο Πειραιεύς. Ο Φέλμυ τόνισε ότι μόνο εάν οι Βρετανοί έδιναν εγγύηση ότι δεν θα χρησιμοποιούσαν τις λιμενικές εγκαταστάσεις για διάστημα τριών ημερών από την γερμανική εκκένωση θα ήταν δυνατή η αποτροπή καταστροφών στον Πειραιά...

.....

Έτσι ο Γερμανός πληρεξούσιος τηλεγράφησε στον Γερμανό επιτετραμμένο στην Αθήνα ότι η Αθηναϊκή πρωτεύουσα κηρύσσεται ανοχύρωτη πόλη και ότι όλα τα απαραίτητα μέτρα έπρεπε να ληφθούν σε συνεννόηση με τον Φέλμυ, ο οποίος υπέγραψε τη σχετική διαταγή στις 10 Οκτωβρίου, και η οποία εν συνεχεία παρεδόθη στον Σοφούλη, στον οποίο επίσης ανακοινώθηκε και η ακριβής ημερομηνία αποχώρησης από την Αθήνα των γερμανικών στρατευμάτων. Όταν τα γερμανικά στρατεύματα είχαν αποχωρήσει από την Αθήνα, ήρθε αρνητική απάντηση ... από το αρχηγείο του Φύρερ, αλλά αυτή είχε πλέον ξεπεραστεί από τα γεγονότα.

Στις 12 Οκτωβρίου έγινε παρουσία του δημάρχου της πόλεως η παράδοση των κλειδιών της, επακολούθησε κατάθεση στεφάνου στο μνημείο του Αγνώστου Στρατιώτη, υπεστάλη η γερμανική σημαία από την Ακρόπολη, εν συνεχεία δε ο Φέλμυ ανεχώρησε για την Θήβα, ενώ ένα μικρό κλιμάκιο Γερμανών παρέμεινε για να προετοιμάσει την ανατίναξη των λιμενικών εγκαταστάσεων του Πειραιώς, αφού οι Βρετανοί δεν είχαν δώσει την εγγύηση που είχε ζητήσει η γερμανική πλευρά...

Την επομένη, 13 Οκτωβρίου, ήλθε αρνητική αγγλική απάντηση, αλλά οι λιμενικές εγκαταστάσεις είχαν ήδη ανατιναχθεί, διότι οι Βρετανοί είχαν αποστείλει το απόγευμα της 12ης Οκτωβρίου μονάδα αλεξιπτωτιστών στα Μέγαρα, γεγονός που εξηνάγκασε την γερμανική πλευρά να επιταχύνει την καταστροφή τους.

Επίσης βύθισαν στην είσοδο του λιμένος Πειραιώς μεγάλο σκάφος, εις δε τον προλιμένα τρία τσιμεντόπλοια. Κατέστρεψαν τις γερανογέφυρες και άλλες τεχνικές εγκαταστάσεις. Επίσης την υδατόφρακτη λίμνη Κουμουνδούρου, για να αποκλείσουν με ύδατα την οδική συγκοινωνία Αθηνών-Ελευσίνος.

Αντίθετα, το Εργοστάσιο Ηλεκτρισμού υπέστη μικρές ζημιές, διότι υπήρξε συμφωνία με τον Γερμανό διοικητή του, ο οποίος έριξε τα εκρηκτικά στη θάλασσα και στράβωσε τις τουρμπίνες, έγινε δε περιορισμένης έκτασης ανατίναξη, αφού οι ζημιές που προκάλεσε ήταν δυνατόν να επισκευασθούν εντός τριών ημερών, ώστε η Αθήνα να μην μείνει χωρίς ηλεκτρικό για μακρό χρονικό διάστημα.

Εντούτοις οι καταστροφές των Γερμανών στην Ελλάδα, και ιδιαίτερα στην Πελοπόννησο, ήσαν εκτεταμένες. Όπως αναφέρει σε έκθεσή του ο Δ[ιεθνής] Ε[ρυθρός] Σ]ταυρός], κατεστράφη ο πελοποννησιακός σιδηρόδρομος, ο ισθμός της Κορίνθου και εκατοντάδες γέφυρες και οδοί κατά τέτοιον τρόπο ώστε η χρησιμοποίησή τους να μην είναι δυνατή για μακρό χρόνο. Επίσης ετέθη εκτός λειτουργίας το αεροδρόμιο του Αράξου και το λιμάνι του Ναυπλίου.

Χαρακτηριστικό της έκτασης των καταστροφών είναι ο πίνακας που απέστειλε η διοίκηση του Συγκροτήματος Στρατού Ε στην Θεσσαλονίκη προς τον στρατάρχη Βάιχ, αρχηγό στρατού Ν[οτιο]Α[νατολικής] Ευρώπης, σχετικά με τις καταστροφές στην Ελλάδα από τα αποχωρούντα γερμανικά στρατεύματα για το διάστημα από 5 έως 28 Οκτωβρίου.

Σ’ αυτόν αναφέρεται μεταξύ άλλων ότι ανατινάχθηκαν 52 γέφυρες και κατεστράφησαν 24 οδοί και 42 σιδηροδρομικοί σταθμοί σε ποσοστό 40%-100%. Επίσης 68 σιδηροδρομικές γέφυρες, 6 σήραγγες, κατακρήμνιση 5 σιδηροδρομικών συρμών με 73 ατμομηχανές και 505 βαγόνια, και καταστροφή σιδηροδρομικής γραμμής μήκους 55,5 χιλιομέτρων. Επίσης καταστροφή του αεροδρομίου Ιωαννίνων και των λιμένων Ηρακλείου, Κισσάμου και Πρεβέζης, ενώ το λιμάνι των Πατρών αποκλείστηκε με τη βύθιση αυτοκινήτων και την τοποθέτηση ναρκών. Επίσης λιμενικές εγκαταστάσεις ετέθησαν εκτός λειτουργίας.

Αννίβας Βελλιάδης. _Κατοχή: γερμανική πολιτική διοίκηση στην κατεχόμενη Ελλάδα,1941-1944_. Αθήνα: Ενάλιος, 2008, σ. 197-209.


----------



## bernardina (Oct 10, 2012)

Πολύ σ' ευχαριστούμε, Εαρίωνα.


> Όπως αναφέρει σε έκθεσή του ο Δ[ιεθνής] Ε[ρυθρός] Σ]ταυρός], κατεστράφη ο πελοποννησιακός σιδηρόδρομος, ο ισθμός της Κορίνθου και εκατοντάδες γέφυρες και οδοί


Εδώ ντοκουμέντο από την ανατίναξη της διώρυγας της Κορίνθου από τους Γερμανούς.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 10, 2012)

Πού είναι το υπόλοιπο μαγικό ντοκιμαντέρ για την κατασκευή της γέφυρας Μπέιλι στον Ισθμό; 

Άραγε, τότε εγκαταστάθηκε το στρατόπεδο του μηχανικού στο Λουτράκι;


----------



## bernardina (Oct 10, 2012)

drsiebenmal said:


> Πού είναι το υπόλοιπο μαγικό ντοκιμαντέρ για την κατασκευή της γέφυρας Μπέιλι στον Ισθμό;



Έφτασεεεεε! 






Με τα χεράκια τους, ρεεεεε!

Αθάνατη ΜΟΜΑ, που αν δεν ήσουν κι εσύ...


----------



## Zazula (Oct 10, 2012)

bernardina said:


> Εδώ ντοκουμέντο από την ανατίναξη της διώρυγας της Κορίνθου από τους Γερμανούς.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ItaSiIzaEUs


Από τους «Ούννους», θέλεις να πεις — η περιγραφή είναι όλα τα λεφτά!


----------



## SBE (Oct 10, 2012)

Η περιγραφή είναι ΦΟΒΕΡΗ. Από τους μόχθους του ελληνικού λαού μέχρι το κομμάτι πως να χτίσετε γέφυρα σε απλά βήματα. Έμαθα και τον βυθοκόρο που δεν τον ήξερα και τη γέφυρα _μπέλεϊ_ ή ίσως μπαίλεϋ. Θα τη θυμάμαι όποτε πίνω Μπαίλεϋς στο εξής.

ΥΓ Λέμε ότι οι Έλληνες είναι γραφειοκράτες, ότι οι Αμερικανοί έχουν γίνει μηντιολάγνοι στα πολεμικά κλπ κλπ Οι Γερμανοί που κατέγραφαν κάθε κιχ που έκαναν τι ήταν;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 10, 2012)

Μα δεν μπορεί να υπάρχει οργανωμένη διοίκηση χωρίς οργανωμένη υποστηρικτική γραφειοκρατία. Μόνο που στην Ελλάδα έχουμε καταλήξει να έχουμε γραφειοκρατική υπονομευτική αποδιοργάνωση.


----------



## Earion (Oct 10, 2012)

1. Περί γερμανικής οργάνωσης. Ανέκαθεν μου έκανε φοβερή εντύπωση η μεθοδικότητα με την οποία οι Γερμανοί κατέγραφαν κατά κατηγορίες τους έγκλειστους στα στρατόπεδα συγκέντρωσης (και υποψήφιους για θανάτωση, άρα εξ ορισμού αναλώσιμους): πόσοι και ποιοι ήταν Εβραίοι, πόσοι Τσιγγάνοι, πόσοι ευγονικά ανεπιθύμητοι ή κοινωνικά απροσάρμοστοι ή πολιτικά αποκλίνοντες ή ομοφυλόφιλοι ή ό,τι άλλο. Αλλά και οι μεταξύ των κατηγοριών συνδυασμοί. Πόσοι Εβραίοι και αριστεροί, πόσοι αριστεροί και ομοφυλόφιλοι. Και σωστά, άμα το καλοσκεφτείς. Γιατί μπορεί να σου έρθει ερώτημα από «πάνω»: «Πόσους αριστερούς ομοφυλόφιλους καθαρίσαμε αυτό το μήνα; Πόσους ευγονικά ανεπιθύμητους Τσιγγάνους; Τι; Μόνο τόσους; Να επιταχυνθεί αμέσως η παραγωγή»!

2. Η γέφυρα του Ισθμού αποκαταστάθηκε το καλοκαίρι του 1948 από αμερικανική εταιρεία που είχε αναλάβει το έργο στο πλαίσιο του Σχεδίου Μάρσαλ. Έχω την πληροφορία από σιδηροδρομικό που εργάστηκε στο εργοτάξιο.


----------



## Earion (Oct 5, 2015)

*H αγαπημένη μας Πολιτεία δε στερήθηκε το φως. 

*Eξιστορεί ένας καπετάνιος του EΛAΣ

.............
H πρόβλεψή μας επαλήθεψε. Kατά τις 5.30 π.μ., και ενώ από μια ώρα και πάνω όλες οι καμπάνες του Πειραιά και των γύρω δήμων χτυπούσαν χαρμόσυνα την απελευθέρωση της αγαπημένης μας Πολιτείας ύστερα από 1242 μέρες σκλαβιάς, ένα γερμανικό απόσπασμα μ’ επικεφαλής τον υπολοχαγό Λίντεμαν (μάθαμε εκ των υστέρων τ’ όνομά του) είχε σταλεί από την γερμανική διοίκηση που υποχωρούσε με διαταγή να καταστρέψουν το Hλεκτρικό εργοστάσιο, Mύλους κλπ. Tην είδηση δώσανε τα τμήματά μας από το N. Iκόνιο ανάμεσα Πέραμα-Kερατσίνι. Λοιπόν τους περιμέναμε ...

H μάχη άρχισε περασμένες 6 το πρωί στις 13 του Oκτώβρη και κράτησε πάνω από μια ώρα. Mα εκείνη η ώρα ήταν απ’ αυτές που φαντάζουν ατέλειωτες... Aπό τη στιγμή που δόθηκε το σύνθημα από το Iκόνιο, πως οι Γερμανοί ανατίναξαν τις εγκαταστάσεις πετρελαίου της Σελ μέχρι να φτάσουν στη διάταξή μας τα δύο αυτοκίνητα με τους Γερμανούς όλων τα μάτια ήταν κυριολεχτικά καρφωμένα πάνω τους. Kι όσο πλησιάζανε τόσο η αγωνία κορυφώνονταν.
............
Oι Γερμανοί αιφνιδιάστηκαν. Tα πρώτα θύματα πέσαν νεκροί και βαρειά τραυματισμένοι μες στ’ αυτοκίνητα....
κάποια στιγμή όσοι βρέθηκαν πιο εκτεθειμένοι στα πυρά μας σήκωσαν τα χέρια και πετάξανε ό,τι κρατούσαν, η μάχη τελείωνε, τελείωσε, νίκησε ο EΛAΣ. Στο πεδίο της μάχης 30 νεκροί χιτλερικοί, τραυματίες αρκετοί και 35 όσοι παραδόθηκαν. Kι ο υπολοχαγός Λίντεμαν μ’ αυτούς...
Tους συγκεντρώσαμε σ’ ένα θάλαμο στο ισόγειο του Σχολείου που το χρησιμοποιήσαμε για Διοικητήριο του I Tάγματος ... Tους παραδώσαμε τελικά στις 10-15 Nοεμβρίου στη Διοίκηση των αγγλικών στρατευμάτων.

Έτσι συνέχισε να λειτουργεί το εργοστάσιο του Hλεκτρικού. Η αγαπημένη μας Πολιτεία δε στερήθηκε το φως.


Από το βιβλίο της Έλλης Παπαδημητρίου, _O__ κοινός λόγος,_ 2ος τόμος (Αθήνα: Eρμής, 2003).

Ολόκληρη η (πολύ ζωηρή) αφήγηση εδώ.


----------



## Earion (Oct 5, 2015)

*12 Οκτωβρίου 1944 – Η Αθήνα ελεύθερη – Εορταστικές εκδηλώσεις για την 71η επέτειο απελευθέρωσης*

Σειρά εκδηλώσεων (εκθέσεις φωτογραφικού και αρχειακού υλικού, συναυλίες, ιστορικοί περίπατοι, δημόσιες συζητήσεις με ειδικούς επιστήμονες και ομάδες προφορικής ιστορίας, προβολή ντοκιμαντέρ και ταινιών, κ.ά.)

Οι εορταστικές εκδηλώσεις συνδιοργανώνονται από την Περιφέρεια Αττικής (Περιφερειακή Ενότητα Κεντρικού Τομέα Αθήνας), τον Οργανισμό Πολιτισμού Αθλητισμού και Νεολαίας του Δήμου Αθηναίων, την ΕΡΤ, τα Γενικά Αρχεία του Κράτους, τη Γενική Γραμματεία Συντονισμού του Κυβερνητικού Έργου και το Υπουργείο Εθνικής Άμυνας, με τη συμμετοχή του Μουσείου Μπενάκη, των Αρχείων Σύγχρονης Κοινωνικής Ιστορίας, του Πολεμικού Μουσείου, του Ελληνικού Λογοτεχνικού και Ιστορικού Αρχείου–Μορφωτικού Ιδρύματος Εθνικής Τραπέζης, του Φόρουμ Κοινωνικής Ιστορίας και Ομάδων Προφορικής Ιστορίας. Οι εκδηλώσεις τελούν υπό την αιγίδα του Υπουργείου Πολιτισμού και Αθλητισμού.

Επισυνάπτω πρόγραμμα (αρχείο pdf)


----------

